# Tegu toys?



## Beasty (Feb 11, 2009)

Seeing the intelligence level of tegus I was thinking if given a "tegu safe" toy they might actually interact with it. I work graves and usually come in about time the "normal" person goes to work. It's been my pattern to come in, turn on lights that aren't on timers do the feeding bit and go crash. By the time I get up they will likely be burrowed back down out of boredom. Not very stimulating with nothing and nobody to play with. 
I have seen the "sock doll" for the lone iguana males to umm "interact" with and just the other day saw a video on youtube.com I think was neat. It was called "Tegu Bowling" I believe. The tegu has a thing for round, empty soda bottles. It tries to bite it but it's mouth isn't big enough and the bottle squirts away, rolling off quickly. It's quite funny to watch actually. At any rate, I was wondering if anyone has other ideas about what might make a "tegu safe" toy. I mean it's gotta suck living in a box all day, nothing to watch, play with or anything, waiting for us to come interact with them. No wonder they're aggressive or lethargic or crave attention sometimes. 
After having many herps over the years I found myself ignoring my pets to do my own thing, live my life or go to work while they waste away in some box. I'm going to try to fix this with the ones I have now. Let 'em play with each other, some toy, watch TV or at least have a window to look out of for some kind of stimulus.
What say you?
Whadda you do for your 'gu? :chin


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 11, 2009)

Not really sure what they would interact with but i find this amusing
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdzW-GOYamw" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdzW-GOYamw</a><!-- m -->


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 11, 2009)

you could always try ordering another tegu  that seems to keep them entertained


----------



## Aquai (Feb 12, 2009)

One of my tegus has an obsession with a large air pump on one of my fish tanks and would often play with it for a good half hour before we'd drag her away, i wouldn't recomend it, as it's electrical but she seemed obsessed with the vibrations it was giving off i guess.

Other than that i brought them a large dogs toy (one of the hollow ones that you put food in) and occasionally a cricket or something gets in it and they spend a while trying to get it out, but get bored eventually


----------



## Beasty (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I have 3 now so I think we have that one covered!
I once saw a zoo doing enrichment with lizards by taking a pvc pipe a foot long with screw on ends and holes drilled in it. The pipe had crickets put in it and they would climb out periodically so the lizard could chase them. Anyone else have any ideas like that?


----------

